# I'm off To do Goatie Chores in the Blizzard!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, looks lovely out. High winds, driving snow, crazy wind chill... It should be especially fun getting the full water bucket from the house to the goat shed...


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Good luck and be careful


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

be careful out there!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not fun for sure. Be careful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to going out there myself...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Same here. I still am supposed to go into work to!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I got mine done this morning around eight. Will be going out again around eleven to check on them and see if they need anything. When its days I can't let them out I usually set in with them a while to keep them from getting bored and I make more trips out during the day. Wasn't to bad first time. cold tho.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Same here. I still am supposed to go into work to!!


Oh that's fun  
I was at work yesterday and they gave me the option to stay home..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eeks! Be careful! Praying for you all in the East Coast;-)


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ah, looks lovely out. High winds, driving snow, crazy wind chill... It should be especially fun getting the full water bucket from the house to the goat shed...


 I know the feeling!! I live in farmington, nh and we are getting hammered also..Lots of fun! No goats outside today , they are all cozy in the barn!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The wind is no fun! All my does are 'swimming' in the snow lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have a real "barn". It's more of a one stall shed, so I hate closing them up in the daytime, but the wind and snow is swirling so much that I did this time to keep the worst of the snow out of the shed. I'll check on them again right after lunch...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you all have it worse then me! My guys are eating outside right now... It's not crazy snowing, and the wind comes every so often and it's only a gust and then nothing... They were all outside before I fed so.. I let them eat out there.. Lol


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

If you have trouble with buckets splashing all over when carrying them, get some cheap kitchen trashbags that don't have any scent added. Put one in each bucket, fill with water and bundle the top closed with a rubber band...no more spilled, splashed water!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got thro my second round out. I took them some hot water to drink so they can warm their tummys. This morning the chicken coops were opened a little so they could go out if they wanted they are now closed and their lights are on for them. The wind is a blowing and snow is swirling everywhere. Only foolish ones I got are my turkeys they are out in it.. lol


----------



## Woolygoat (Aug 24, 2014)

When its really cold out and the hose doesn't work I resort to plastic milk jugs and the lawn cart. For me it's easier to deal with the water 1 gal. at a time instead of the 5 gallon buckets'


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

CritterCarnival said:


> If you have trouble with buckets splashing all over when carrying them, get some cheap kitchen trashbags that don't have any scent added. Put one in each bucket, fill with water and bundle the top closed with a rubber band...no more spilled, splashed water!!


The big plastic jugs of fresh tidy cats litter work well too. The lid screws on too so you have to worry about it spilling and the handle doesn't hurt your hands


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, I thought it was fun. Chest high drifts (the Malamutes had to drag me through them!), near 0 visibility....all the critters locked up in the barn. Yup, hauling water buckets through the chest deep snow was an adventure. Walking excited Malamutes to their pen and then going in to feed the 4 over excited Mals was even more fun. They were jumping and bouncing all over the place. AT one point a gust of wind blew up that was strong enough to knock me down, which it did. Buried in the snow with 2 excited Malamutes jumping all over.

The drive to work was an adventure. Visibility was maybe a car length. Drifts across the road. The end of the road where it meets the rotary was barely plowed, drifts over the roof of my car, just a very small opening to drive through and at the end? The big mound where the plow had done the rotary but left it across the road. Blasted thru it, snow flying everywhere! YeeHaw!!!!!!!!!! This is fun.

I use the kitty litter jugs of water for the dog, chicken and bucks pens. The does and horses require 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I made it to work and back in one piece. We only got about 8 inches instead of the 14-18 they were saying so that's a relief. I was sliding quite a bit in my car on turns though. Made a lot of sense to drive 20 min to work and stay six hours for 6 customers but I did have a LOT of stocking to do!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I feel so ashamed...I had to work in 70+ degrees today...even tossed my sweater!! Oh the shame!!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It was still snowing when I looked out about half an hour ago, I had been ready to go out and shovel a new round about 5:50 p.m., but the wind was blowing too hard - the snow we got here is all powder, so trying to shovel it in high winds is just pointless! I fed the wild birds out behind the apartment twice today, two paper plates full each time - just out side our sliding glass door is shielded on two sides from the wind, so there's only a could inches on snow on the cement, and there were tracks indication the birds had come to my door for shelter from the wind this morning before I even had the seed out there.

No driving today, but the travel ban is getting lifted at midnight tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It had picked up a lot here this afternoon.. And it's still snowing...

And cathy that's no fair!! Lol


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh yikes, I'm not envious of y'all at all!! Bless your hearts!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Crossing my fingers in the shape of a cross and slowly backing away. Don't want the snow. Especially late next month. Nope nope nope.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

We are supposed to be back to single digit and teen temps here all week I'm so over winter!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's still snowing and blowing like crazy here in central Maine. I will be leaving for home in a little over an hour. Ugh. I can't even begin to guess what my yard will look like...drifts over my head?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> If you have trouble with buckets splashing all over when carrying them, get some cheap kitchen trashbags that don't have any scent added. Put one in each bucket, fill with water and bundle the top closed with a rubber band...no more spilled, splashed water!!


What an AMAZING idea! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Snowblower broke, so we did alot of hand shoveling and flagged down a passing plow. My homeschooled girls got their Phys Ed today shoveling 2 feet of snow out of the goat pen!

That was a BIG storm!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not fun.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Snowblower broke, so we did alot of hand shoveling and flagged down a passing plow. My homeschooled girls got their Phys Ed today shoveling 2 feet of snow out of the goat pen!
> 
> That was a BIG storm!


Shoveling snow builds character! At least that is what my dad said back in the '70's about a blizzard we had. We too had to shovel out snow from the barn yard and driveway. A little hard work never killed any kids! You are a good teacher! :laugh:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I spent 2 days digging out my driveway and barn areas with a plastic shavings shovel. Now we are getting hammered again with up to 15 inches of snow? AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The goats have been snowed in their pen since that storm. I opened the door today so i could try ot clean out the pen. The snow was about 4 feet high. A couple of the yearlings, who are going stircrazy, stood and stared at the wall of snow. One of them jumped in the middle of it. Of course, she got stuck. I had to drag her out of the snow that was way over her head. And another foot on top of that after today. I can't even attempt to get out to the manure pile. The snow is over my head out there. I guess I'll havhe to somehow go out thru a horse stall and dump it all in the corner of the horse area. yuck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like you need to move to Texas : ) I would love a new nieghbor!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well our last storm wasn't as bad as they thought it was going to be but are saying we have two or three more storms headed our way. I want spring now.. lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My husband just offered our daughters $40 to clear our long and crazy driveway. The snowblower is in the shop. He figured he'd rathe pay the girls than pay Mr. Plow-Dude. I am sick today with the beginning of a chest cold. Looks like tomorrow I'll have to load up on zinc and cold meds and grab a shovel and join the girls out there or the goats won't be the only ones snowed in!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I spent 2 days digging out my driveway and barn areas with a plastic shavings shovel. Now we are getting hammered again with up to 15 inches of snow? AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The goats have been snowed in their pen since that storm. I opened the door today so i could try ot clean out the pen. The snow was about 4 feet high. A couple of the yearlings, who are going stircrazy, stood and stared at the wall of snow. One of them jumped in the middle of it. Of course, she got stuck. I had to drag her out of the snow that was way over her head. And another foot on top of that after today. I can't even attempt to get out to the manure pile. The snow is over my head out there. I guess I'll havhe to somehow go out thru a horse stall and dump it all in the corner of the horse area. yuck.


I feel your pain! :hug:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another foot of snow yesterday. Got home from work last night at midnight (awful drive home. Slippery!) and couldn't get in my driveway. It took 5 attempts to break through the 3 foot snow/ice banks before I could get my car into my driveway. I had to shovel my way out this morning so i could get oil for the furnace (because of the prior storm they can't deliver until at least Monday!). Throwing that heavy snow on top of 6 foot snow banks was a pain. The manure pile door is still snowed in, with drifts over my head. The goats will be confined inside for a while.

More snow predicted for Monday! They said ti could be a BIG storm. sigh.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH...I bet its beautiful none the less...but man...hard to work in...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh that's horrible... We only got a few inches from that storm.. And I have heard so many different things on the Monday storm! The only thing that was consistent with them all was 'blizzard like conditions possible'


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yikes!! Man oh man that's a lot of snow.... I think I'll stay here in WA...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hang in there, Lottsagoats! We Mainahs can't let a little *cough* snow get us down!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well we are still hearing at least a foot for this area and possibly another storm on Wednesday. Its so cold and windy I sure will be glad when it warms up some.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Well we are still hearing at least a foot for this area and possibly another storm on Wednesday. Its so cold and windy I sure will be glad when it warms up some.


Ugh... Another one after this one coming?? I hate winter lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah we must be in the same area Frosty cause it's saying a big storm for here Monday as well. I'm ready for warmth!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just checked the news... They are calling for 10-18 in. For my area...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just checked the news... They are calling for 10-18 in. For my area...


Holy Toledo! I think they're just saying 6"+ here. With Wind. LOTS of wind!

I like snow, but I LOATHE wind!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah... And that is new.. I told my mom and she didn't believe me! :lol: she said I just checked it like an hour ago and it was 4in! 

Oh I know! The wind is HORRID!!  it's been blowin crazy here all day...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Winter is definitly letting us know it's here. More snow Sunday - Monday and then bitter bitter cold the rest of the week. Yuck! I want to hibernate


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hibernating sounds good!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah - you are getting the motherlode - they think, anyway - from this one this time.

We have 8-12" predicted. We'll see how many times I have to refill the bird seed tomorrow before I believe it! 

We knew Juno was going to be serious, and even made an "I survived June" t-shirt/hoodie (PM me if you want one, I'll give you the link*) before the storm started, based on the birds more than the hype of the forecast. I normally scatter about a cup of seed or so on the ground every day outside my sliding glass doors. Last Monday, as the storm approached and then started, the birds cleaned up 4 times that amount (when they's precipitation, I set it on a couple paper plates in a more sheltered area. 

*Some of us did a lot more to survive the storm than others! I know advertising is not kosher in the forum threads, which is why I said PM, it just seems quite germane to this discussion.

And of course the only problem with hibernating is try convince your animals to hibernate with you! There's nothing like a cold wet nose to the back of the neck to get one out of the deepest sleep!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Where are you Karen? I'm in Wilbraham, MA


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

We're in the middle of a blizzard warning now, with 8-11" and 20-30 mph winds. We've had a mild winter but I'm just so tired of clearing snow. The goats are locked in and so am I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep we have a winter storm warning in effect here. 12-14 inches and single digit temps with below 0 wind chills


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Our wind chills for tomorrow is -10... Yay.... -_-


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

We've got frigid temps, high winds and more snow on the way. The goats are stuck in the barn because of the amount of snow piled at their door. The chickens will not leave their coop. My sled dogs are outside playing, begging for more snow. At least someone is happy about it.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The weather man just upped or expected snowfall from 10-14 to 14-18


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our storm is on the way for tomorrow. On the plus side, my hubby got in some good time crosscountry skiing today. :-/


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

School is cancelled for tomorrow


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

sassykat6181 said:


> Where are you Karen? I'm in Wilbraham, MA


I am in North Waltham, MA - so not very far from Boston, well East of you! And yes, our total prediction got upped to 10-18" as we are north of the Pike, which forecaster sometimes regard as magic diving line for weather forecasts!

I, like the sled dogs, and always happy for more snow!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It's really nasty out right now and the plow trucks haven't even bothered to plow since the guys know we are getting much more. The wind is crazy too! It's blowing all the snow off the barns making it look much worse.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hubby shoveled a path to the barn and it's filling back up


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, we don't have a whole lot of wind at the moment, but it's snowing pretty hard, and I have not heard plows yet - I am sure they are all busy trying to keep main roads clear first, not minor development parking lots!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

It was really windy yesterday, and we got more snow. It was nasty weather. The pipes froze in the house, and the goats huddled in their barns. Actually, I kept them locked up, except for the big girls who know better than to stay in that wind. Now today, in 5 degree weather, the woodstove fan broke, so there isn't a fire to warm the house!

Stay safe everybody. I know that some of you have it a lot worse than it is here.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh that sucks GoateeFarms, stay warm. 
I'm posting pics of my place today and the snow is still coming.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Its ten degrees here right now and not much wind but sure is snowing hard. I am so ready for some warm weather. Stay safe all those that are facing this weather.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thankfully not a lot of wind... But we already have 4-5"  and it's not gonna stop till tonight.... Ugh! And I would like to know how the dumb groundhog saw his shadow!! >_<


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The snow is heavy today, but the winds don't seem to be as high as that first storm. We're all hunkered down with tea and books.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Stay safe!! You and your 4 legged friends;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

We are at 14 in now and it was supposed to be done but it still isn't grrr


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

-7 when I came to work at 1430. Wind chill they say is about -20. My furnace died last night and we can't get it going, so the temp in my house as around 30 degrees. I was absolutely freezing at the house even though I had my winter clothes on.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yikes, you have our sympathies! Were it not for the goats, and terrible driving conditions, I'd invite you down to sleep here - but I think the neighbors would notice a herd of goats suddenly appearing in a city apartment!

I shoveled twice today, and the first time, I shoveled all around my CRV, including under the first 6 inches or so. As it turned out, that was beneficial for our wild bunny friend, as he sheltered under there for much of the rest of the storm, we could tell from the bunny prints when I pulled out at about 8:20 to run a quick errand. He had already left, so hopefully he found an even better hiding spot.!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Cleared most of it by hand today. It took four of us to do and our very sweet neighbor felt bad for us and brought her snowblower over for us to borrow to finish the job. 

Now the sun is shining and the snow is lovely - even if it IS very cold and crazy deep. The LaManchas think the snow is awesome. The Nigerian? Not so much... ;-)


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Its zero degrees here right now and they are saying more snow for Wednesday into Thursday. I sure hope it misses us I have had enough. Going outside now to see if I can clear a place for the goats to get some exercise they were pinned up all day yesterday.. Have a good one


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I only have 3 goats right now and they love to chase us while we shovel. :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...Cleared most of it by hand today. It took four of us to do and our very sweet neighbor felt bad for us and brought her snowblower over for us to borrow to finish the job.
> 
> Now the sun is shining and the snow is lovely - even if it IS very cold and crazy deep. The LaManchas think the snow is awesome. The Nigerian? Not so much... ;-)


One of my LMs LOVES the snow!! She's been hoping in the drifts and running off the trails into the snow lol! She's so silly


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey J.O.Y. Farm.... You buried? This last storm was fairly minor here, but I heard NH got plastered.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

We had 2" last week(don't hate me). My little doeling was out prancing around while it was snowing. :snow: It was gone the next day and was a soupy mess.

I missed the snow for Christmas this year, but when I hear all your horror stories of 4+ inches, I'm like, I love MO. :sun: I really want to take DD sledding, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen any time soon. Especially if we keep getting these wonderful 60*+ weekends. :slapfloor:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats4Milk said:


> We had 2" last week(don't hate me). My little doeling was out prancing around while it was snowing. :snow: It was gone the next day and was a soupy mess.
> 
> I missed the snow for Christmas this year, but when I hear all your horror stories of 4+ inches, I'm like, I love MO. :sun: I really want to take DD sledding, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen any time soon. Especially if we keep getting these wonderful 60*+ weekends. :slapfloor:


We used to live in Knob Noster and then Warrensburg. We loved Missouri too! Maine is WAY different. It took us a year to adjust to the culture shock. But now I can't imagine living anywhere else. Even with snow banks up to sky and temps hovering around 0ºF.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wish it was hovering around 0, that would be a warm spell. -5 at 0800 this morning at my house. I have no where to put any more snow, I am over my head now as is. They are saying -30 this weekend, not counting wind chill factor.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh! Its been snowing here since last night with no signs of letting up. We already had a foot on the ground. Now we have about 2 feet! And I have the joy of both shoveling all these paths to barns AND hauling water buckets for 28 goats!! Eek!! At least it isn't in the -10's.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Wow good job...sorry bout the snow...I know it sucks


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We got another 10" with this storm and it hasn't quite stopped yet. The human kids were out playing earlier and the pup jumped the snowbank and disappeared  he looked liked a bunny trying to hop through it lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ ROFL!!!! Oh yes!!

Ye got about another 10" too.. Luckily it was slow over 2 days so was easy to keep up with.. ANOTHER storm moving in for Thursday though...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I heard....shhhhh.......maybe it'll disappear!

Poor goaties haven't been out in a month. Barn is all snowed in. When the snow comes off the roof it piles up in front of their pen door. Thankfully I have full access from inside


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor goaties! 

I make mine go out and eat lol! My dad snow blows paths and I shovel where he can't get.. Just not enough indoor space to have them cooped up for so long..


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah it snowed all day, only stopped for about 20 minutes or so when I went out to shovel (round2) and then picked back up again as soon as I went back in, which was kind of odd timing. I listen to the Prairie Home cCompanion podcast, and this week, he was complaining that Minnesota hasn't gotten much snow, and Boston and New York were getting the snow! 

I love the snow, but I am running out of places to put it - the snowbanks have been taller than me for the last couple storms, I got lucky our parking lot had an empty spot a few rows down where I could put some of the snow! This is what our back yard looks like - that tree trunk usually has almost 4 feet of trunk exposed, and that stone wall is actually probably 8-10 feet high. It really depends which way the wind blows how much ends up where!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaand here it comes again tomorrow. 

With wind. And c-c-c-c-cold. 

Praying the power doesn't go out!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep.... FREEZING, wind and another foot of snow! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh! Was -4 when I left y he house at almost 9 am with a wind chill all day of- 20. I worked up at the barn and in the cold all day. It was miserable! More snow tomorrow


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We'll have to keep meeting here and trying to out-whine each other until this storm has passed.:snowbounce::tears::snowcheese::underchair:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually love the snow, but I do not have livestock to care for, just the wild birds, squirrels and bunnies!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's cold! When I went out to take care of the goats, it was very windy (looked like a dust storm, except the dust was snow!), and it was only 4 degrees (-18 with windchill). Stay warm everyone :snowbounce:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I am sure sick of it. Going out to shovel the roof off my daughters trailer in another town before this storm hit and the roof caves in. I get my goats out for a couple hours or so each day they need the exercise. They sure are glad to go back in. Going to turn them out before I leave and hope it don't storm to bad til I get back. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have almost no heat inside my house, heating until stopped working 2 weeks ago. Wood stove only heats the kitchen. So, my house is not much warmer than the outside. Brrrr.....

This cold is really getting to me. Usually I don't mind much, but wow, no heat inside really messes with your body. 

My goats are still stuck inside because their doorway is blocked by 6 feet of snow. And it's not even piles that slide off the roof! The door to the manure pile is blocked by packed snow that is like concrete. I really need to clean out their stall. 

I have 3 roosters snowbound in the barn. They seem to like hanging with the goats. The rest of the chickens are stuck in their coop, they refuse to step foot outside in the snow.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Geez lotsagoats! I'm sorry your dealing with no heat in the house. That really stinks. I couldn't do it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so hoping I can get the plumbers here this week so I can have heat again.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I'm so hoping I can get the plumbers here this week so I can have heat again.


Do explain you have no heat whatsoever, and hopefully they will move you up on the priority list. Especially with the bitter cold we are now getting!

Stay warm, we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

*freezing chores*

Carrying that bucket from the house certainly for me was no fun. We've had it lucky here in Missouri but tonight its catch up time for us I guess. Its so cold, sleeting out but I got er done. Way too cold for me. I want summer here .... now


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel all your pain here in farmington, nh.. We got hit again with another 8 inches and it is so cold. The wind chill feels like 20 below. it is negative 7 right now and blustery cold. I have a heater in my barn so they are a little cozier than they would of been. I can't take much more of this. Really thinging of packing up my goats and moving south. My goaties would love it and me too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lottsagoats - I hope and pray you get your heat going, I can't imagine that being fun  

We are supposed to get hit with a significant winter storm tomorrow. Last week they talked about it, but made it sound like it wouldn't be a big deal for us. Then about 3:30am I get a weatherbug alert saying we are under a winter storm warning starting at 1am Mon- Tues 1am. 

Predicting 8-12 inches of snow for our area. That is a LOT of snow for us. We usually get about 1 snowfall a year that is 6", few others are typically dusting - 2" or up to 4". Saying that up to 2-3" an hour could fall at times! 
I am not looking forward to this. We live on a somewhat busy country road, but still , they don't usually seem to be in a hurry to clean it. 
I'm most worried about losing power and being stuck. Praying that doesn't happen. Plus my husband has to work tomorrow night, If what they predict happens, I just don't see him being able to go :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> -7 when I came to work at 1430. Wind chill they say is about -20. My furnace died last night and we can't get it going, so the temp in my house as around 30 degrees. I was absolutely freezing at the house even though I had my winter clothes on.


omgoodness............that is crazy.......I hate winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We too are really plastered here...we get lake effects snow on top of the storms...here is my yard,before the last storm which gave us another 6 inches :/
The goats are so tired of it...we do shovel paths to everyone and small areas for them to move around in.
Lottsagoats, I hear ya...my house is never warm enough.Too many drafts and never dry enough wood...hopefully we are finally on top of it this year.We just ordered 10 cord so it should be drier next year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok Stephanie, that is just sick lol I can't imagine having that much snow, how crazy! 
It's snowing decently here, can't see the grass anymore, and our road is covered. Storm is just really getting started. I'm worried about our cattle panel shelter were 3 moms/6 babies live, so I'll be out there pushing snow off later!

On top of having the snow to worry about, feeding the goats will not be fun. I told my husband last week I need to go ahead and get grain on Fri, but because we weren't out he said to wait. I told him Fri that I should get it Sat <this is before we knew the storm was going to shift towards us>, he said to wait until today. Uh... sure. 
I ended up having to go to TSC last night to get a bag of grain & cracked corn to get them by. the grain is very similar to what we feed. I'll have to mix it with what we have left, and just feed them small amounts through the day and hope it doesn't make them sick. I'll mix in some probios. We've had to use this grain before and didn't have any issues, so fingers crossed.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm being a terrible goat mom this morning because it 9 am and I'm still inside. We have a wind chill advisory and it was between -20 and- 50 windchills last night and this morning with only -12 actual temp this morning. Oh and we got another 4 or 5 inches of snow the day before yesterday. We have 3 feet drifts in many places


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

We finally get snow and DD doesn't like it. She keeps demanding that the grass comes back. Only 2 inches but it's got everything covered. The goats didn't like it but the birds were out eating it.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Its not snowing here today thank goodness but the wind is bad and its really really cold out there I cannot believe its the middle of February and we are buried in snow and they say more coming.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, good news, sort of. The plumber dude will be at my house Thursday morning to fix my heating system. When I got home last night my house was 9 degrees. The outside temp was -12 with blistering winds that lowered it to -30 or so. 

Today the temp was about 5, but the wind was still blistering. The sun was out, which made it really nice. It took all morning to get the stove to where it was sending out heat, but I stuffed it as full as I could when I left for work.

You can tell it's cold when the small bits of water in the kitchen sink (3 feet away from the wood stove) froze solid.

Come on Thursday!

We are supposed to get hammered yet again...more snow this week. The snow in my yard is well over 4 feet, higher in some places. My fences are buried, not sure where they are any more! I disconnected the electric fencer from the horse and goat fence anmd ran a direct jump line to the top of the dog fence. The dogs could walk right out of their pen if they really wanted to, but that 1 line of hot fence keeps them in. Can't take a chance on it not being hot!

My chickens refuse to leave their coop. (Snow? No way are our dainty little feet touching that stuff!) The goats are still snowed in. I figure it will be July before it melts enough for them to go in and out!


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Well, good news, sort of. The plumber dude will be at my house Thursday morning to fix my heating system. When I got home last night my house was 9 degrees. The outside temp was -12 with blistering winds that lowered it to -30 or so.
> 
> Today the temp was about 5, but the wind was still blistering. The sun was out, which made it really nice. It took all morning to get the stove to where it was sending out heat, but I stuffed it as full as I could when I left for work.
> 
> ...


Do you have electricity? I'd at least get a space heater. We use oil filled radiator space heaters with 2 pellet stoves to heat our house.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Lottsagoats. Your pipes haven't frozen? We HAVE heat, but the pipes in my in-laws' attached apartment froze last night. Fortunately we were able to thaw it out with no residual damage or leaks. It's WAY too cold for no heat. I'm praying that the plumbers come SOONER!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have water in the kitchen sink, though it tried to freeze this morning. Water to the bathroom also (upstairs). The washing machine water froze up last night. The domestic water is usually pretty easy to defrost, it's that blaster baseboard hot water that freezes in places you can't get to or that bursts the pipes.

I have a couple of smaller space heaters. I have one next to the computer and 1 next to the bed. When I got up to go to the bathroom at 0400 or so, it was sooooo cold I couldn't get warm, so I locked my 4 dogs, 1 cat and I in my bedroom with the one heater. That made it tolerable, if not warm.

How in the world did the early humans (as in prehistoric humanoids up to the early 1900's) manage thru the winters with just a couple of fireplaces?????? My house has almost no insulation (I'm slowly working on that) and is very drafty, but it is pretty typical for homes built during that era (1901) Look at the American Indians-some tribes lived in bitter cold and snowy places. They had hide tents or bark/grass huts and slept on the ground. That sure couldn't have been very warm.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man I feel your pain....for sure. Pathetic part is, my house was built in the 70's and has major issues....If I don't stop working on animal stuff and get my house straightened out we'll be sleeping in a snow bank...lol.....
Typically my house is in the 40's in the am when I get up...that's with 2 woodstoves, 2 electric heaters on.Never ever gets above 64 at the very best...and that's when it's at least 25-30 degrees out.We have remodeled 2 rooms but have 9 to go....then there's the garage and in law apartment..........
Just goes to show how passionate we really are for our critters! Hahaha...my mother says they have better houses than I do! 
It'll get there.....got 3 kids about to be working age....thank goodness!

Must be hard to water the animals?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are total electric, and have a modular home that was made in the mid 80s. We keep the temp set at 67 this time of year, but typically if it gets really cold, we turn it down to conserve energy. Last winter when we had brutally cold temps, we kept it set around 56-60. As it is, we have to bundle up to stay warm. My computer desk is by the window, so I can look out and see the barn/goat pen area, and it gets pretty cold at times sitting here.

It snowed here all day, and looks like it's finally stopped. We have 10"+, which is a LOT for us. On the news they said this was the 4th snowiest day on record for our area - snowiest day I think they said in nearly 2 decades. 
Our goats don't even know what to make of it, they've never seen so much white stuff! Most everyone is locked in stalls in the barn, except for the large cattle panel/pallet shelter where 3 moms/6 babies live. The babies are smart, and didn't want to come outside. They have dog houses & a barrel to snuggle up in, so they have been doing fine. I do worry about brutal cold temps Wed/Thurs.

This was our road several hours into the snow, I didn't see a snow plow until much later after I took this pic. I have no idea what the road looks like now, I'm too afraid to look lol


















Yes my son is using a rake -- we've never needed a snow shovel before, usually just get by with the shovel and a broom!



























She started to follow me









Decided it wasn't worth it lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You did get hit. We have been very lucky. All the heavy snow in Ohio has missed us.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I had to shovel out all the drifted snow this morning. Thankfully the wind has finally died down and I even managed to work up a sweat! Electra followed me everywhere and "helped" me shovel, leaped on and off the front steps and wooed her favorite driveway marker post (She has a serious "thing" for sticks, posts, and tool handles!) The other two does stayed in the pen and called frantically, "Come Ba-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-ack!!"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Karen - so glad it missed you! This is crazy amounts of snow, I don't know how people up in the northe north/east, and other snowy areas deal with it!

Groovyoldlady- LOL at least you had a brave doe come out! We don't have wind or blowing/drifting snow thankfully.

We are supposed to get another 1-2 inches tonight into tomorrow morning. It's 25 right now, and will be mid teens tonight, so not as cold, thank goodness. But the next couple of days & nights will be extremely cold 
We got everyone out for a little while. The 3 moms who stay out have been in/out soaking up the sun. Their 6 babies have also been in & out, especially hanging out around their creep feeder. 
I wish we'd gotten the barn addition completed before the snow came, so I could have fixed it up nice for the babies. But hubby came down sick, he's working nearly 70hrs a week right now, and weather has cooperated so we can get it done, so frustrating!

Hubby will be getting up soon <he's working nights right now - foaling season at the farm he works for>. Need to go to the bank, feed store, and pick up a few grocery items while we're out. I wonder if the milk/bread chaos of 1-2" more inches of snow has hit? I do need some milk lol.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's the view off my front deck. We went out to bottle feed our new buck and DD didn't like the snow getting on her boots. It's not bad where moon is in the back of the pole barn with a bale of hay and his own personal dog house. The wind doesn't hit us, but as soon as we stepped outside DD wanted me to carry her to the house.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that is a frozen world indeed! I am with your daughter - get me back in the house! lol 

They are now calling for 2-4" starting tomorrow morning. But the biggest issue is going to be the cold that comes with it. It's supposed to get down to -7 tomorrow, Thurs high 8/low -17. We are definitely not used to those kind of temps, and makes me so nervous/anxious/paranoid/etc. about our goats, especially the babies. We aren't used to those kind of bitter temps at all. 
So, tomorrow we'll have to do some rearranging in the barn, so we can put the 3 moms/6 babies inside the barn, in the event that the babies need heat lamps. But I think locking them inside will definitely help vs. them getting to come/go as they want.

It doesn't help that hubby said not to get grain Saturday to wait until Monday <this was before we knew the storm had shifted north for a harder hit>, so I ended up at TSC Sun evening to get a bag of very similar feed. Feed store closed early today, they were closed by 4pm! In fact it seemed just about everything was closed or closing at 4pm! The roads were in really good shape too... So now I worry that with bitter cold Thurs the feed store will be closed. I hope TSC will be open I can at least get more from them. I like to be prepared, my husband....not so much :faint::hammer:

Path from goat pen gate to the house









Misty does not approve of snow!



































Her brother didn't mind so much


















Path towards the creek


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

At least you can still partially see the ground underneath. We've got about 3+ feet out there. Its probably 6 feet deep just outside the goat doors since the snow comes off the roof there. It'll be July before I can get them out again


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> At least you can still partially see the ground underneath. We've got about 3+ feet out there. Its probably 6 feet deep just outside the goat doors since the snow comes off the roof there. It'll be July before I can get them out again


:laugh: I hear ya! We have banks that are over 7 foot where we had to shovel the roof off...and it's supposed to snow again for the b=next two days :hair:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We just got another 6". Looks like me and Mr. Snowblower have a date this afternoon!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

O wow! I can not even imagine! Sunny California. Up past 70 degrees yesterday and I was tooling around in the garden soil getting a tan!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Way to rub it in!!!! We won't see grass til July!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, how is everyone holding up... I hear it might be over after this weekend for you... Praying for your sake it is..


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

7 degrees here right now with- 5 wind chill. Still around 2 feet of snow


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Snow yesterday and last night. After having all the pipes and such fixed I found out the furnace is no good. More snow and freezing rain this weekend! AGH!!!!!!!!!!!! The furnace guy said that he has never seen so many burst pipes and broken furnaces in his entire career as he has seen this month!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

packhillboers said:


> O wow! I can not even imagine! Sunny California. Up past 70 degrees yesterday and I was tooling around in the garden soil getting a tan!


:ROFL: The idea!!! :ROFL: Gardening! And tanning!!! :slapfloor:"I can not even imagine" that right now  

....cause, here it was -34*C WITHOUT a wind chill (!!) last night  (That's 93.2 F ) During the day for the past week or more have topped -10*C, they stay around -15*C  (14F to 5F


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Here in western Kentucky, we just started getting hit with freezing rain, predicting up to 3 inches...on top of our 9 inches of snow from a couple days ago...

I knew we were needing a good freeze to cut down on some of the buggies next summer, but this is just ridiculous...:sigh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh Lottsagoats. I was so praying that your furnace ills were over. I am so sorry. :hugs:

I have heat and I was STILL cold all day. I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought I had a lot in western mass with 2.5ish feet of snow. At my moms on the ma/nh border on the coast she has at least 4 feet.

Took the kids tubing tonight


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So very sorry Lottsagoats!!


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

We had ice rain last night. We had to go sign our taxes and it started earlier then predicted. A 45 minute drive home turned into 4 hours with a screaming 2 year old and 9 month old. That and it's sad when gravel roads are better then highways.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats4Milk said:


> We had ice rain last night. We had to go sign our taxes and it started earlier then predicted. A 45 minute drive home turned into 4 hours with a screaming 2 year old and 9 month old. That and it's sad when gravel roads are better then highways.


Oh my goodness! Ice is so nasty. Glad you finally got home safely!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I haven't measured it but I know when the turkeys walk down thro the paths can only see the tips of their heads. It looks so funny. Just got roof shoveled again awaiting the storm for tonight and tomorrow. I sure hope that's the end. Will try to get some pictures.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I dunno, Frosty. I heard on NPR this morning that they're thinking 2 more weeks with a storm of some sort every 3-4 days. Wheeeee.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

sassykat6181 said:


> I thought I had a lot in western mass with 2.5ish feet of snow. At my moms on the ma/nh border on the coast she has at least 4 feet.
> 
> Took the kids tubing tonight


Yeah, I think this end of the state is winning this year! I have no idea how much we had before the storm we are currently getting, as there has been blowing and drifting with ever storm, and then a day or two of hard sunshine that tends to condense it some. But today I went out, think it was about freezing, and carved the snowbank where I park back about 2 feet, throwing the clean white snow on top of the exposed ice on the snowbank - which is still way taller than me, probably about 7 feet high at the moment.

Snowing again, started over an hour before they said it would, and by the way - it was not actual ever even above freezing! I am just so used to the bitter cold, 28°F FELT like it was above freezing!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. the good thing of having colder climates is that you won't have as many bug issues. My garden boxes were full of cutworms, grubs, and all sorts of garden preditors. We have to blanket it with black plastic to cook them out before we plant.. It's going to be a bad bug year here.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

packhillboers said:


> Well.. the good thing of having colder climates is that you won't have as many bug issues. My garden boxes were full of cutworms, grubs, and all sorts of garden preditors. We have to blanket it with black plastic to cook them out before we plant.. It's going to be a bad bug year here.


Put some guineas(make sure the top is netted for guineas) in there or some ducks(Muscovy ducks work great for this). I fence around my garden to keep the deer out. Around April I'll put a dog house, watering bowl and 3 ducks in my garden. They eat all the bugs then can find. They'll even help you till the garden looking for them! Then they'll fertilize it too! ::leap:
Then take them out when you plant. Put them back in once you have established plants(about 3 weeks since I green house my plants) every other day and they'll find all the yummy grubs, beetles etc so you don't have to use pesticides. My ducks will leave my plants alone in favor of bugs.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

groovyoldlady I sure don't want to hear about any more storms. Where in Maine do you live. I have a son and his family that live in maine.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Frosty said:


> groovyoldlady I sure don't want to hear about any more storms. Where in Maine do you live. I have a son and his family that live in maine.


We're in Fairfield, Frosty - just next to Waterville.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can you believe the weather today? 35 degrees!!! I was thinking as I drove to work this afternoon on the nice, dry, bare sunny streets.....12 hours ago I was sliding home in a snowstorm! Back down to single digits tomorrow. sigh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It was beautiful here today too! The sun is setting and it's still 37 out! 
I don't want more cold to come


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes it was lovely today. My daughter and I got three chicken coops cleaned out and new bedding. They were starting to stink bad. Also the animals enjoyed being outside for a change. I got some pictures but my batteries died so charging them now.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Heat wave! I ordered an iced coffee


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Took the kids up to NH to the ice castles


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Got monthly hoof trims and selenium done today ....no more cold !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


>


Oh cool! I live in NH and have never been :lol: I've always wanted to go see though!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It was cool. I'd recommend if you were nearby or in the area for a reason. I drove 1hr40min to get there and we were done in 45 mins. Got caught in the snow and the same drive back took almost 4 hrs. 35mph on the highway at night is no fun. Had a crazy suv pass me in the unplowed lane, then it proceeded to lose control, spin out and cross back into my lane head-on. No one was close to me so I hit the brakes and switched lanes. Whoo...my heart was racing. One kid was asleep the other yells, oh my gosh-did you see that?!?!?" my reply was YES I DID AND IM SORRY FOR WHATEVER NAUGHTY WORDS I JUST SAID!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

my reply was YES I DID AND IM SORRY FOR WHATEVER NAUGHTY WORDS I JUST SAID!!!![/QUOTE]

^^^^sorry but I lol'd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I did too :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^ me too..LOL


----------

